# one of our stallions



## Relic (Jun 30, 2007)

l posted about this pasture turkey a while back fat lazy and spent his days eating and breeding l worked him lunging sweating etc for 5 weeks and couldn't see any results. We wanted nice pictures of him but decided didn't want to pay someone to come out for a farm shoot we'll take him to a show which was only 50 bucks for his height class and color. This is him working on the fat each day and before getting clipped..










This is him right after he was clipped we used a 30 blade because he was still fat and thought that might help some :bgrin it didn't but the color change was drastic...so he did get some shots taken at the show and l ordered them so now he can go back to his happy life. He came home with 2 grands in his height class and 2 firsts in color. The best part for us was someone at the show saw him and asked if he had foals and why yes he has a couple of them so they came out and now we have one less to sell this fall. We bought him at 9 months old he's 4 now and this was his first time ever of the farm and it was funny...


----------



## CLC Stables (Jun 30, 2007)

He looks much better..............did he get grands or firsts??


----------



## River1018 (Jul 1, 2007)

Congrats! :aktion033:


----------



## Kendra (Jul 1, 2007)

He looked beautiful at the show!!

Definately was worth taking him eh? Great to sell a horse!!

Rob - he was Grand Champion Senior Stallion under both judges.


----------



## Jill (Jul 1, 2007)

BEE-U-TEE-FUL!!!

Great job with him and congrats on his wins!!!


----------



## CLC Stables (Jul 1, 2007)

AWESOME.......................just was curious.................CONGRATS is all that matters


----------



## Marty (Jul 1, 2007)

Holy cow Dawn, what a makeover! He looks great. All your (and his) hard work sure paid off!


----------



## Relic (Jul 1, 2007)

:new_rofl: Okay there were only 3 senior stallions in the class and he was the fattest shortest 31" and most prancy but he's still pretty correct with attutide and the grands didn't mean a whole lot in that respect but for ME it was a victory because of the work and time l spend with the turkey and the gad awful many head issues he had to overcome in the 5 weeks we were at it. The ribbons were a added bonus and for sure unexpected. Jenn did get a couple of real nice pictures of him that day so it was worth going...he's just a big poop head with a few more hurdles to over come... :bgrin


----------



## CLC Stables (Jul 1, 2007)

Relic.

Now now now. WHAT DO YOU MEAN THEY DIDN"T MEAN MUCH....................its not like he was the ONLY HORSE.

You be PROUD of those placings..........and don't let anyone tell you differently


----------



## EAD Minis (Jul 1, 2007)

*Wow!!Congrats!!He looks soo amazing, goes to show what you can do. Hope I can do the same with my stallion. Congrats on a job well done! *


----------



## RobinRTrueJoy (Jul 2, 2007)

He looks great! Congratulations on the wins!!!!!


----------



## PrestigeMiniHorses (Jul 2, 2007)

Just a repeat of what Rob said....Its not like you were all alone in there. Be proud and don't let anyone tell you differently. Congrats on your wins though...Be happy it took alot of hard work to earn those..


----------



## Jenn (Jul 2, 2007)

Here are the photos Dawn ordered so you can all get a preview:


----------



## Relic (Jul 3, 2007)

Thanks Jenn l can see clear as a bell what else needs work on him in a big way. Dropping his pecker from the time we loaded him at home till we got him back home was rather embarressing and no amount of poking smacking or a half a jar of vicks up the nose made a dent in his flaunting himself. Arlie did tell the one judge Sami Scheuring dropping wasn't something he normally did at home without a reason...but didn't get a chance to ask about that after the show to see what would help to keep him tucked up in public... :lol: another head problem of his to work on...l was sure he'd be asked to leave the ring over that...


----------



## Jill (Jul 3, 2007)

I think he looks good and you should be proud!

He said that it was a SHOW so he thought he'd SHOW his favorite toy off...

When you say poking, do you mean poking your finger in his mouth? Just in case you don't or for others it could help, you can get them to "put it away" sometimes by sticking your finger in the side of his mouth and rubbing the roof of his mouth. They hate it and put it up usually if you do this


----------



## hairicane (Jul 3, 2007)

LOL, I love the comments about him dropping, boys!! Congrats on your wins he looks great



:


----------



## dali1111 (Jul 4, 2007)

Wow he looks great Dawn. Awesome pictures. I love this boy he's so pretty and has wonderful color.


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jul 5, 2007)

Maybe our boys are related... my stallion does the same thing. Wants to show everything he's got!!!!! Nothing seems to phase him. Those are some beautiful pics. Congrats on the wins. :aktion033:


----------



## Jill (Jul 5, 2007)

Just in case it could make anyone smile (I can sure laugh at myself...), the first time my parents came to a horse show, it was a local one and Derby (my former show stallion, now he's one of my geldings) was the only stallion at the show and there were lots of quarter horse mares, some of whom were in heat. Derby was in rare form and I was not very used to showing any horses (my former trainer normally showed him).

There were lots of kids and families at the show, not to mention my own parents like I said.

Well, Derby got dead last in the halter class! He normally would win those things against the big horses and I was kind of embarrassed (maybe even hurt feelings back then...). So, I obviously was the last to leave the ring and the judge came over to me and said:

_"You have a very nice boy there, but he was a little bit too excited for the show."_

Still, duh, I had no clue what he meant. Derby stood really still for me... As soon as I get to the gate with my green ribbon, my former trainer pretty much screams at me that Derby was masterbating during the whole class...





Great







We were lined up head to tail oposite the fence were everyone including mom and dad, got a full view of Derby exercising his weenie. Basically, everyone but me could see what Derby was doing.

You know what I think Derby would say if he could have talked?



_"Look ma -- no hands!"_

Horses have NO shame!!!


----------



## Charlotte (Jul 5, 2007)

that boy is BEEEEUTIFUL! CONGRATULATIONS on Grand Champion Sr Stallion! :aktion033: :aktion033:

And for his dangling????? If that was all he was doing did he need to go potty? Lots of boys will dangle when they need to go. We take lots of 'potty breaks' at shows with both the boys and girls (girls just dance around) :bgrin

Charlotte


----------



## Cara (Jul 5, 2007)

ohh i relly like him<3


----------

